

Ask HN: I'm looking for Accounts / Order Processing / Stock control software - krmmalik
http://foundersmix.com/questions/2856/im-looking-for-accounts-order-processing-stock-control-software

======
JangoSteve
I'm a developer for a SaaS app that does exactly what you're looking for.
However, because of their business model, you must have a strong brand in
place. I sent them a link to your post, so they will hopefully contact you
soon.

~~~
krmmalik
Thank you so much

------
ptio
Check out Open Bravo. <http://www.openbravo.com/product/erp/functionality/>

~~~
krmmalik
This, very much looks like what i need. I will contact their reseller in our
area on Monday.

Thank you for helping me with my query

------
seanlinmt
I'm the developer of <http://www.tradelr.com> which might be something you're
looking for?

It's very much in its early stages and features are still evolving.

~~~
krmmalik
Thank you for replying. I have to say your landing page and app look very nice
indeed, but unfortunately i don't feel this app would have enough of the
features that i am looking for just yet.

Maybe you could keep me updated on its progress? Im @KhuramMalik on twitter

